# Cannondale R500. Please advice...



## sprintbom (Jan 10, 2012)

I can get my hands on this beauty blue C'Dale R500.
The set-up is as listed:

Frame:Cannondale R500
Group: Shimano Tiagra
Wheels: Cannondale 
Size: 52,5cm

I want to do a few races with it, so what parts should i swap?
Or what is a good set-up for this bike?


----------



## Propofol (Jul 5, 2005)

That bike looks like it's in pretty good condition. It's what, about 6-7 years old? I think it's either a CAAD7 or CAAD8.

What upgrades you get depends on what kind of racing you are planning to do. I see the bike is outfitted with aerobars, are you planning to participate in time trials or triathlons?


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Most important - does it fit you?

I like cannondales. I'm guessing that they are more comfortable for larger riders like me in a larger frame size (195# 58cm). Even for me my CAAD 5 would be the stiffest frame I have. That looks like some kind of Campy wheels there, not Cannondale - again nice but perhaps a little hard riding. So, a nice bike, basic group, but you need to consider the type of surfaces you'll be using it on because that's going to be one stiff setup.


----------



## sprintbom (Jan 10, 2012)

@Propofol, the aerobar is going off, because i'm not doing any triathlon or timetrial.
I'm gonna use the bike for races at the club on very smooth tarmac! And maybe in the future some crits.


----------



## sprintbom (Jan 10, 2012)

@bikerjulio,

The size of the frame is good for me, only the seatpost is going up and the spacers are going off. So i have a nice deep sit.

Like i wrote to Propofol, i'm gonna use the bike for hard races, so it has to be stiff as hell


----------



## Wile_E_Coyote (Jul 15, 2011)

For crit racing, it may not be all bad. It's certainly not an expensive frame, so if you go down it wont break the bank. You could upgrade a few parts, maybe ditch the triple. Ebay can be your friend if you are patient. But I wouldn't spend a ton of money on it...


----------



## Propofol (Jul 5, 2005)

Honestly it's going to depend on how much you're willing to spend on upgrades. The frame itself is decent. I would start by removing bits off the bike (like the aerobars) that you don't plan to use and find out how much the bike weighs as equipped. You have room for some weight reduction. I would start with the drivetrain - change the triple crank to a double but in doing so you'll probably want to also change out the front and rear derailleurs, not only for compatibility with double cranksets but also for weight savings. As a result, you will probably also need to change the chain length or get a new chain entirely. Also, you have triple shifters and will likely want to change those out eventually (although they will work with double drivetrains). You can probably find a new groupset like Shimano 105 or Tiagra for several hundred $ on eBay.

After the drivetrain your next biggest weight savings will be the wheels.

I highly recommend eBay for components. I built my 2011 SuperSix Hi-Mod almost exclusively with new parts from eBay and ended up building myself a $6000 bike for $3200.


----------



## sprintbom (Jan 10, 2012)

For the group i was thinking about the new Shimano 105 5700.
Maybe also some components from Ritchey WSC.

The wheels are for later. I think 50mm carbon looks great on this one!


----------



## Propofol (Jul 5, 2005)

5700 is a nice group. Not the lightest one around but not the most expensive either.

Ultimately what you get will depend on your budget.


----------

